# Under bed TV lift thingy



## Woodbepis (Apr 29, 2020)

I want to build a very simplified version of this(under bed), with wheels on the bottom and made mainly with wood. Any ideas for how to do the 90° tilt and the raise movement? The sliding motion will just be done with wheels on the bottom of the platform, so no motors or chains involved. and it does not have to be so compact in the "closed" state. It's mainly the tilt and raise i'm unsure about.


----------



## Lennyzx11 (Dec 14, 2019)

First thoughts

Powered.
Use linear actuators. 
One that moves the tv OUT from under the bed with a straight push.
At end of travel the stop forces the tv to TILT up. 
A 2nd actuator then RAISES vertically. This one does not get power until a sensor switch is set when first actuator is in place.
First actuator does not get power until 2nd one is in DOWN position.

Non powered.
Use drawer slides. Pull tv out from under end of bed like a trundle bed.
Tilt up by hand to a catch/latch. Use gas strut/spring hinge to counter balance weight of tilt up lift if needed.
Drawer slides could click in place for vertical movement here also with a gas strut.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodbepis (Apr 29, 2020)

Thank you for the help, it was extremely useful


----------

